# IKCA Kenpo



## Eternal White Belt (Dec 10, 2005)

Does anyone have/study the International Karate Connection Association's video distance learning DVDs?  These videos feature both Chuck Sullivan and Vic Le Roux, who were both students of Ed Parker.  I'd like to know if their stuff is any good before spending a lot of dough on the series.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 10, 2005)

Due to the fact that I have no kenpo school within regular travelling distance I use the IKCA Curriculum via video. However, I have 7 years of martial arts background so I'm not starting purely from scratch. I supplement the distance learning with private lessons from both GM Le Roux and SGM Sullivan, as well as visiting and picking the brain of Dr. Chapel.


----------



## Pacificshore (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23839&highlight=ikca

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23146&highlight=ikca

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21095&highlight=ikca

Just a few threads to get you started


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 10, 2005)

First and formost nothing can replace a personal instruction.

However If you have made up your mind to take kenpo and there is no school near you, then the IKCA is definately the way to go.  but see if you can get a workout partner it is much better doing the techniques on a live person than it is on a dummy.  You get to hit a dummy harder, however you can see the body reaction on a live person.  Mr Leroux and Mr. Sullivan are standup Men and they definatly have a quality product.  Best of luck with your training.  Try and hit a few seminars and pick the brains of some of the practitioners.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Big Pat (Dec 11, 2005)

I renewed my EPCK training from the 70's with the IKCA material. Give it a try. As others have said, it does not replace going "toe to toe" with others in a studio or class setting.

EKP RIP 
Big Pat


----------



## stoneheart (Dec 18, 2005)

I have the complete IKCA set.  In the last year, I've been purchasing many martial arts tapes and DVDs, so I've been exposed to a lot of kenpo on film, EPAK or not.

I'd say Sullivan and Leroux do one of the better jobs explaining the basics of their kenpo system on video, compared to many other kenpoists.  If you're not religious about the exact flavor of kenpo you are getting, I recommend them.

I also recommend the newer Jody Sasaki DVD series (not the Panther videos), although I know many of the diehards on MT don't particularly like Sifu Sasaki's interpretation of EPAK.   I liked the production quality of his new series, but I did wish Sifu Jody had spent more time going over the minute nuances of each self defense tech.  Still, he does a good job of showing each tech from a variety of angles with a couple of helpers as uke, and you can get a general idea of proper motion to follow yourself.  If you combine the Sasaki DVDs with the expanded tech manuals from the Lampkin brothers, I think you've got as good of a video/book teacher as is possible.  

Obviously, attending a studio is still your best choice.


----------



## Eternal White Belt (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you for all the responses and information regarding the IKCA kenpo tape series.  The only school in my town is Isshinryu, which is not bad, but not what I want.  I do have some friends and enough space to train in on a fairly regular basis.

I believe I will get the series, based on the largely positive responses.

Thanks to all for the responses.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello!

Why don't you give GM Leroux a call? I had the pleasure of speaking with him last month for about a half-hour. I found him to be very positive, informative, and quite engaging. I'm sure that he would take the time to converse with you.

By the way, the Historical Kenpo Footage video tape that he offers is phenomenal! I definitely recommend it for your kenpo collection.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2005)

I did Isshin-ryu for several years, long ago. I liked it! A good, powerful style. It's surely preferable to independent home study?


----------



## thesensei (Dec 19, 2005)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## thesensei (Dec 19, 2005)

Oops, I clicked the wrong button on previous post.  

Anyway, if you read the first link kindly provided by Pacificshore, you are familiar with my story and situation.  I am still enjoying the IKCA curriculum immensely. If you look for it, there is a huge amount of information contained in the 55 techniques. Like anything else, you get out what you put into it. I'm sure that there are a few who abuse the system just to get rank, but from what I have seen of the IKCA family, that is the exception! 

Enjoy the videos, and don't hesitate to take advantage of the great supprt network available.

Salute,
JB


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 20, 2005)

thesensei said:
			
		

> ................I'm sure that there are a few who abuse the system just to get rank, but from what I have seen of the IKCA family, that is the exception! ............





			
				thesensei said:
			
		

> Salute,
> JB




JB I seriously doubt that because (disclaimer) although I am not a member of the IKCA it was told to me and I have it on good faith the Mr. LeRoux reviews every belt test video and he is the one who says ya or na.  I personally know a guy that was a green belt in another organization and they failed him on his orange belt test because his stances were crap.  He stuck it out and resubmitted 6 months later the minimum time and passed.  

V/R

Rick

PS

Call Mr. Leroux and ask him yourself he will take the time to talk to you.  That is what I like most about these guys they are an awesome group as a whole.

V/R

Rick


----------



## IWishToLearn (Dec 20, 2005)

I concur with that assessment. The IKCA is one of the few groups who have just about every member moving in the same direction. If there are any people who are more concerned with rank than helping each other learn, they are weeded out within a fairly short amount of time. That having been said, there are only about four people since the IKCA's inception who SGM Sullivan & GM Le Roux had to "weed out." Pretty good rate.

I haven't met a lot of the IKCA Seniors in person yet, but I can speak to the knowledge and helpfulness of a few of them.

SGM Sullivan & GM Le Roux (duh.)

Master Armando Deloa, 7th Dan
Master Robert Temple 7th Dan
Master Greg Satterfield 6th Dan

Mr. John Barnett, Ms. Brenda King & Mr. Paul Metz 4th Dans

Mr. Efren Palacios 3rd Dan
Mr. Archie Thompson 2nd Dan

All of these individuals I've met and interacted with several times, and they are all both fantastic at what they do and are extremely willing to give both of their time and their knowledge to help any IKCA brother or sister.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been studying the IKCA system for about four years now, even though I have only been testing and a member for the last year. I bought the tapes back in 2002 and, originally was watching and studying them just for my own enrichment. Once I came to Iraq the first time, I spent some time on the internet and went to their web page and did quite a bit more research...I decided that I would dedicate more time to learing the entire system.

I, personally, don't do it for the belts...never have. I choose to do the tests and continue with the program for the quality of instruction and personal attention that you receive. As you probably have read in other threads, the videos are less than half of the entire system. You have to complete the tests in order to get the full system. It's much more than I ever expected from a distance learning program. 

This is my first exposure to kenpo, but it fits so well into what I do that I can't help but stay on fire for the system. That's my experience and two bits....


----------



## Les (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't seen any ot their syllabus tapes, but I have seen a couple of the freestyle ones.

I found them to be well put together and informative. I learnt some new things and got reminded of a whole lot of of things I'd forgotten.

Les


----------

